# Small plants for small tank?



## Glassfish (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I just got done setting my 2 gallon hex tank up with the exception 
of fish, plants, and heater. I have not cycled the tank yet but will
get started on it soon. I'm planning on putting a betta in the tank and
I hear they like broad leaf plants to rest on. I would like to get very
low matenence plants that don't need fertilizer, lots of light, or high 
amounts of CO2. Also I will be doing alot of water changes that might
be harmful to delicate plants. have any ideas?

Thanks,

Rachel


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

maybe some anubias or some marimo (moss balls) you could also put some java moss in the tank.


----------



## Glassfish (Mar 29, 2011)

Anubias looks like a good one. If I bought one could I attach it to 
the fake rock in my tank? Also, is it easy to find at pet stores, or
will I have to order it online? What do you think about java ferns? 

Thank for your quick reply.

Rachel


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

Java Fern!, I am not sure if it will outgrow the tank but it is nice and broad leafed.


----------



## Glassfish (Mar 29, 2011)

I will start look around for some plants this week. Where do you think I can buy driftwood? Or is it somthing I can find in my backyard?

Thanks again,

Rachel


----------

